# Celebrated our 12 year annivessary yesterday



## GAsoccerman

Well my wife and I had our 12 year anniversarry...

Unfortunately I am working the overnight tour (midnight to 8AM) so I sleep during the day 

But the day before I had to work, plus coach 2 soccer teams during the day, so I got about 2 hours sleep in a 48 hour time period,

So I came home from work, brought my wife Breakfast, a dozen red roses and a card...

I gave her a kiss and told her we would go out as a family for dinner, her choice.

Unfortunately I was so tired I slept until 8PM amd we could not go out for dinner. I was supper tired from the day before.

She understood, I worked the nigth tour for 5 years before, so she knows the routine, while I am helping my boss out for a few months with coverage.

Anyway, so sometimg during the week I will take her and the children out for Dinner, probably on Wed. after religion class.

Such is life in our house....


----------



## swedish

Congratulations on twelve years, GAsoccerman!


----------



## Blanca

:smthumbup:

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris H.

:smthumbup: Congratulations!

So GA, what are your secrets to staying happily married 12+ years now? 

If you had to sum it up, what would you say has kept your marriage strong and happy?


----------



## MEM

Congratulations!:smthumbup:


----------



## GAsoccerman

Chris,

For us, as we are different then most people...we are pretty loose people.

We do not take ourselves to serious, we are both very easy going, but we don't let the little things blow out of proportion.

We joke around alot and we are not jealous poeple.

I always fell like I met my wife yesterday.

So you have to add the 12 years of marriage, to dating 6 Years prior to that. We started dating when I was 20 and she was 19


----------



## justean

well congratulations and a glass raised with bubbles blowing out the top to wish you many more great years.


----------



## MichelleB

wow congrats!


----------



## Honey




----------

